# My...precious!!! (New pics 6-4)



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Enjoy everyone.

Chris


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

How cool is that! Thanx for sharing. Are those chocolate leucs? Looks like em....Sara


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

You obviously have too many, feel free to send em this way.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

They are chocolates Sara  

Zach, though it seems a lot, thats from 3 difference cluthes. Many bad eggs they throw...


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Some MAJOR tails on those guys  NICE.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Always nice to see 8)


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

So tinc, does that mean that uou're not sending any up here? :lol: 

When you get overrun, pm me and Ill buy some from you.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments guys  

Im actually oversold I think, theres like 4 or 5 ppl that want about 5-10 froglets from me. Ive only got 8 perfect 'tadlets' right now. Two have foot deformities and will not be sold (given to a friend). 

The parents have also stopped breeding :? And I kinda want to keep these as these are my first babies of any frog Ive raised to froglethood. Sentiments :roll: 

I dont know, Ill grow them up to size a bit and check the current market at that point to see if I sell or keep. I do like them so I wouldnt mind keeping them either. We'll just have to see a few months from now.

Cheers everyone. Some are starting to emerge so Ill add new pics to this thread as they come. I saw one the further developed tadlets tonight with the whole tail still out on the crook of the box tonight. Its funny how its wanting to leave the water but still is dragging a tail the length of itself behind it :lol: 

Chris

First baby out of the water last night.
























Cute as a button!! Theres just something about baby animals!


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

That is about as cute as they come, chubby too!


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

haha! that is cool. he is a cute little chubby guy!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

Man those are cute! I have a couple questions.

What happens if your keep a chocolate and a standard Leuc together? Which will be the dominant trait when they pop out eggs?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Is anyone sure if this is even a recessive/dominant genetic trait, or just a color morph (ie albino vs high yellow in leopard geckos)?


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

You should test it zach, lol. Good excuse to buy some more frogs right? lol...


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Zach,

The way Patricia explained it to me (which was rather vague...), she came across one white egg in a clutch, thinking it was bad, ended up letting it develop, kept the babies, and I guess line bred them back to one another. I dont know if just one group/pair threw the single odd egg or not. She kept her leucs in groups too so wouldve been hard to track down the two frogs that threw it. 

She said as well that chocolates would throw only chocolates. I dont know if that makes them dominant or recessive. 

Going off my lovebird genetics, I would only need the male to be a visual recessive and I would get female recessive visuals offspring. I wouldve needed two visual recessives to get male and female visual recessive offspring but they would also throw other dominant colors as well depending on their parents.

As she said, I got all chocolate babies. If I went off the above genetics, I shouldve gotten a few standard leucs in that bunch as well.


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

‘Chocolate’ is a simple recessive trait and by breeding two simple recessives together the offspring are 100% visual. If one was paired with a normal frog you would have no visual recessives and 100% of the offspring would be split for the trait. It would take a further generation of inbreeding/line-breeding to become visual again.

With the lovebird genetics you are referring to a sex-linked recessive that behaves differently. Robert


----------



## gm_kevin (Apr 17, 2007)

Seaduck's right, assuming its a non-sex linked trait, which is how I understood it to be. Your lovebird genetics is still up to par, but that only applies for sex-linked traits, i.e. traits linked to an x-chromosome . The chocolates are a more simple genetic example, not related to the sex of the frog.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

go punnett square!


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Some new pics I took tonight. Enjoy everyone! They are soo cute  


















Kevin,

after rereading my post I realized I was going off of sex-linked mutations. Good to know Im still on par with them! Its been yrs.

SeaDuck,

Thanks for the clarification. Was a little fuzzy on the specifics. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

So Cute! They are really plump!


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

dude, ur making me wanna buy some chocolate leucs now  is this your way to get buyers for your animals? cause it works!


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I know I said this before, but when I looked at these new pictures I said "Oh my god they're SOO cute!!!" Ive often thought frog babies were cute but these just top it off.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

No not my method of tempting potential buyers  

Im actually considering keeping these babies, mostly for sentiments since theyre my first PDF babies. 

Babies from next clutch (whenever the parents get busy....*tap, tap, tap...*) will likely be sold. Ive only got so much room to keep everything.

Thanks everyone and glad you enjoyed the visuals!

Chris


----------

